# Dogs, Dinks and Davits



## Archis (Jan 3, 2007)

I'm thinking about the problem of getting a large dog on and off the boat. It seems to me that one possible solution would be to have the dog get into the dink while it was hoisted on a set of davits and then lower both the dog and the dink. The reverse prodedure would be used for getting the dog back into the boat. 

This is all speculation on my part since as of now, I just have the dog  Has anybody used this method for canine boarding?


----------



## Zanshin (Aug 27, 2006)

In your case you might want to think about a boat with a sugar scoop, this facilitates transfers greatly. [edit] When I read that you "just had the dog", I assumed you didn't have a boat yet. Sorry [/edit]


----------



## KindOfBlue (Nov 22, 2005)

We have labs and an inflatable dinghy. Our late 90lb Lab Colby and our current smaller (65lbs) lab both developed the same technique for boarding the dinghy from our sailboats (Catalina 30 and Bristol 38.8). 

They approach the boarding area of the sailboat and jump onto the pontoon of the inflatable and then into the dinghy. They both do it as if it is one smooth motion with two steps. They either land on the bow chamber or the pontoon lined up next to the sailboat. You almost need to have the dinghy about a foot or so off of the boat so that they don't have to jump directly down.

We also use a life jacket on the dogs with a handle. If you hold the dog from the dinghy by the handle and guide them off of the larger boat and onto the dinghy, you can prevent any hard crashes.


----------



## Archis (Jan 3, 2007)

Agreed, but a new boat is not an option.


----------



## Archis (Jan 3, 2007)

Unfortunately my dog is older and jumping is not an option. Even if he could jump into the dink, getting a 100 pound dog back into the boat is still an issue.


----------



## TrueBlue (Oct 11, 2004)

How large of a dog is this?
We've always had smaller dogs on our boats, except for visiting family/friends with large dogs. Even with the high free-board of our last boat, Bryer, our daughter's 70 lb. yellow Lab, wasn't much of a problem.

When boarding, we tied the dink alongside a removable boarding ladder and simply lifted him through the boarding gate. You will find that (most) dogs will assist you by kicking off the dink's gunwale with his hind quarters, while using the front legs to lift himself aboard. We are friends with several cruising sailors with larger dogs who use the same technique.


----------



## TrueBlue (Oct 11, 2004)

Sorry Archis, posted before seeing your last post. Very large, older dogs (and older sailors) do present more of a challenge.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Might also want to consider using a harness to hoist and lower the dog by itself. The dog may not like being in the dinghy when you are raising/lowering it and may jump out.


----------



## Archis (Jan 3, 2007)

Just hoisting the dog is an option with some mechanical help (davits or hoist), but the idea of him boarding the dink and lowering/hoisting seems like it would be easier - if it works. 

Since I don't have davits, I not sure how stable the dink will be when it's hoisted. I also don't know how hard it will be to hoist up the 270ish pounds of Dog, Dink and Motor.


----------



## PorFin (Sep 10, 2007)

*Would the boom serve?*

Arch,

It sounds as if you are thinking of going through the hassle of buying davits pretty much just for the dog.

You could probably put together a 4:1 advantage hoist that you could suspend from the boom. Swing the boom outboard and hoist the dog away! The topping lift will support the extra weight.

Just a thought.

PF


----------



## Archis (Jan 3, 2007)

Actually I'm considerting Davits for the dink as well. It's only a 33' boat with a 10' beam so Davits may be overkill, but on the other hand a 100 lb RIB and a 65 pound motor isn't something I want to be wrestling with onboard. The bottom line is that I'm hoping to find a single solution that solves both the dink and dog issues.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

One comment from KindOfBlue about the life preservers was spot on. We always had one on our black lab, yellow for visibility, whenever she was on deck, traveling in the dinghy, etc. It also had a handle for assisting her up and down to dink, she used the jumping method with human assist as already described. Highly recommend the life preserver in a vivid color.....


----------



## Archis (Jan 3, 2007)

He's a black lab, but I know he can only swim for so long so he'll have the jacket on for sure.


----------



## xtatico1404 (Jan 20, 2008)

I will give you my our idea, I'm sure that someone has already tried it and can tell if it works. We have two Dalmatians (about 50-55 lbs) and have been thinking of taking them on a short trip, with life preservers of course. We thought to hoist them up and down using the topping lift through the loop on the back of the life preserver & winch them. Has anyone tried it?


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

I have this....



















as a dog.. he once went sailing...stupid dog jumped in the water...total weight was almost 180 pounds...I couldn't hoist him even with a makeshift canvas thing...he stared crying and swiming away from the boat...

I had to inflate the tender, get it in the water, and towed the dog to a beach..then got him on the dinghy and he jumped on the boat...we tied him down as he wanted to jump gagain...I lost a lot of time..never again...make sure you study all possibilities...they don't like being hoisted, its not natural for them...and will sactach the boat and behave funny once they feel they are in the air...leave the dog at home...if God wanted them to be on sailboats, they would have masts and sails..

But if you must insist...build a ramp witha board and use the thender as a platform for it, the other end in the bow.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Gui-

I bet that fuzzy monster soaks up a lot of saltwater... .how many times did you have to rinse the poor dog off to get all the salt out of the fur.


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

It wasn't the salt water...it was the sand the brough in that he left in the dinghy and boat...that was the problem...


----------



## TAK (Jul 14, 2003)

I have heard good things about this .. Paws Aboard! The Best Dog Boat Ladder / Doggy Boat Ramp, Dog Life Jackets, Designer Pet Lifejackets and Ski Rope Leash

I think they can be had for much less than 200 if you look around ..


----------



## tonybinTX (Feb 22, 2008)

How about this? We purchased one, but haven't had the time to set it up. Our girl is happy staying in the cockpit. We plan on getting it set up within the next two weeks. I'll post a review if there's any interest.

www.pontoonspecialists.com - Paws Aboard - Dog Boat Ladder


----------



## Archis (Jan 3, 2007)

I'd be interesting in hearing from anyone who has used the paws aboard ladder. I've seen these before but still like the davit option since it solves two problems at once.


----------



## petegingras (Mar 29, 2007)

Archis,

Only experience with a live being in a dinghy and on davits is my own 180 lbs body in my dinghy (205 lbs) in various stages of raising my RIB up by the davits. Despite four attachment points on that RIB, eyelits/eyebolts, it’s very unstable process that would lend a dog or any other non-rational being (child included) to leap in the opposite direction when the dinghy reacts to weight and pressure being applied. My davits are sturdy and attached to my Hunter arch. Therefore I wouldn’t even consider this viable.

I’ve seen dog vests with carrying handles, but I concur with the Portuguese real experience, once again he’s out front in the race to ponder these great questions. 

Might you consider a dedicated outboard hauler, that pivots or swings?


----------



## Archis (Jan 3, 2007)

Pete thanks for the info on the davits, the stability was my biggest concern with the approach. It seems that know has tried this approach with a dog, so it could very well be an unworkable idea.

The outboard hoist or even the boom is another option. I was trying to find a common solution for both the dink and the dog. I'm still not conviced that I want to be inflating a dink onboard and then using a hoist to set the motor and dog. I don't have a inflatable dink as of yet, so I don't really know how difficult managing the dink without davits will be.


----------



## christyleigh (Dec 17, 2001)

petegingras said:


> Despite four attachment points on that RIB, eyelits/eyebolts, it's very unstable process that would lend a dog or any other non-rational being (child included) to leap in the opposite direction when the dinghy reacts to weight and pressure being applied.


I'll second this one as I can't imagine a couple dogs just sitting there smiling while being unevenly raised or lowered in a very unstable feeling vehicle...... and if you are thinking of babysitting the ride you're up to around 500lbs which is asking a heck of a lot from any davit system. Edit - sorry I confused the OP with another that mentioned 2 dogs... although the use of the dingy as an elevator is still not an option to me.


----------



## northptsailor (Jul 7, 2005)

A word about older dogs on sailboats. Our Doberman sailed with us for ten years. When he was aboard, we overnighted at marinas. He stayed home when we overnighted on the hook.
But as he got to be a senior citizen a a bit less steady on his feet, he became very stressed when we had weather. So for his comfort and ours, he retired from the navy!


----------



## TrueBlue (Oct 11, 2004)

If you insist on bringing a 100 lb dog along, the best solution is to simply stay in shape. Good muscle tone, applied leverage and lifting with legs, not the back, are essentials for a large dog-owning sailor.

I assume you need to deal with the companionway ladder as well.


----------



## Archis (Jan 3, 2007)

Thanks to everyone for the input, it looks like the davit idea won't work. I'll look into the doggie ladder. 

I'm not sure how my current old guys going to do with the boat but I'm going to make sure my next dog is a little smaller


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Well said TB... but not always feasible.


TrueBlue said:


> If you insist on bringing a 100 lb dog along, the best solution is to simply stay in shape. Good muscle tone, applied leverage and lifting with legs, not the back, are essentials for a large dog-owning sailor.
> 
> I assume you need to deal with the companionway ladder as well.


----------



## KindOfBlue (Nov 22, 2005)

TrueBlue said:


> When boarding, we tied the dink alongside a removable boarding ladder and simply lifted him through the boarding gate. You will find that (most) dogs will assist you by kicking off the dink's gunwale with his hind quarters, while using the front legs to lift himself aboard. We are friends with several cruising sailors with larger dogs who use the same technique.


Both of our dogs employ the same assist with the front legs technique to get onboard. Our 11 year old dog was 90-something pounds and the handle on the doggie life jacket made it very easy to asist with onboarding and offboarding. He trusted me enough to jump and I guided him to the pontoons. It was his idea to use the pontoons, but once we established the routine he started to trust me and would just jump once we were in position. It was then my job to prevent him from crashing. The handle on the doggie life jacket is key.


----------



## artbyjody (Jan 4, 2008)

I use a long piece of plywood that I cut out and secure to the cleats on the boat and the dock... allowing them to walk on and off with minimal assist... the board is skinny enough to be hidden under the cockpit cushions when underway...My dogs do not like to swim, so never worried about them wanting to jump over. When heeling they go to the low side for their comfort at angst of the other sailors whom may be onboard......


----------



## Plumper (Nov 21, 2007)

Unbelievable!


----------

